# 2001 Altima P0420 Need Cat, and where to find one?



## JSPulliam21 (May 11, 2008)

My sister-in-law's 2001 Altima has the P0420 code, and from what I have read it's going to require a catalytic converter. Where can I find the proper cat, and is it a do it yourself job?


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

*po 420 code*

my 99 altima check engine light came on this week,got same code,i had autozone reset light,never came on again,would not rush to buy catalytic converter till you its actually bad


----------



## JSPulliam21 (May 11, 2008)

I'll get them to reset it, and see what happens. Thanks


----------



## stancho (Aug 26, 2006)

If the car has less than 80,000 it would still be under warranty. I was not aware of this until the cat in my wife's care went bad.


----------

